# Baking Soda Gender Test



## kdmalk

So I did the baking soda gender test today for fun and it was fizzy like a coke! So I guess that means boy!

Has anyone else done this? Did it turn out to be right?

Just for funsies!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I did it with ds and it didn't fizz at all. So it didn't work for me. I haven't done it this time, and probably wont.


----------



## mum140381

it worked for me x


----------



## Cookie1979

Whats the baking soda test?


----------



## lau86

I did it yesterday and nothing, I find out in a week or so, we'll see if it was right!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cookie1979 said:


> Whats the baking soda test?

You put a bit of baking soda in a glass. There should be enough to cover the bottom, and then you pour your urine over the baking soda. Apparently, if it fizzes like beer it's a boy, nothing means girl.


----------



## ciz

Lol never heard of this one. I know what I'll be trying later hehe x


----------



## Cookie1979

UK ladies am I right in thinking Baking Soda is Bicarbonate of Soda?


----------



## Monix

I did it and it worked!! Very fizzy, turned out to be a boy :)


----------



## laughingduck

Well I just had to try this. It was flat so i guess I'm having another girl! Have to admit I feel like it may be a boy this time though. Time will tell! :)


----------



## ciz

Mine was very fizzy. Wonder if we do have a little boy in there =)


----------



## ciz

Cookie1979 said:


> UK ladies am I right in thinking Baking Soda is Bicarbonate of Soda?

Yes hun x


----------



## Lucy3

Worked for me last time!! Maybe I'll try with this one today!


----------



## BRIT1416

It worked for me :)


----------



## Jaz02

Tried it with DD - no fizz - correct!
And again this time - fizz - found out yesterday we are expecting a boy so also correct!


----------



## laughingduck

Does it matter if you use first morning urine or not?


----------



## madseasons

Worked the first time, not the second. Both times said boy and Freya is definitely not a boy!!! :haha:


----------



## Pixie9833

ooo will try this later on. we find out on the 8th july so not long to go! xxxx


----------



## Cookie1979

I tried this, no fizz so a girl would be great. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Lucy3

Just did it today, definite fizz! Totally think there's a boy in there. I went crazy and bought the intelligender kit to do first thing tomorrow. It was right with DS so just had to get it to compare!


----------



## LockandKey

when you do this test, it's important to make sure the baking soda is fresh!

I took the test while pregnant with DS and it fizzled, meaning boy, so for me it was right.

Funny enough I just took it a few mins ago, and this time it did nothing, so for me that means girl :pink: :)


----------



## Lucy3

Has anyone done the intelligender test? I did with DS and it was right - just did it this morning and it says boy again. Everything is pointing to boy! Anyone else tried it?


----------



## kdmalk

I have read that those things are poo. My friend took one that said boy and they are having a girl.


----------



## Spudtastic

I just did it and it said boy. It would be interesting to come back and update this once we know for sure and see if it was right.


----------



## Lucy3

I've read that they more often say boy even if it's a girl. I feel silly for paying so much for the silly thing! &#128584;
Will definitely come back and update! I have a scan booked for 3 weeks today, I'll be just off 14 weeks so hoping there will be some good clues! I had a scan at 8 weeks and again at 10, totally getting a boy vibe from them!


----------



## amariee

I did the baking soda test yesterday and it had tons of fizz like a beer out of the tap. I won't know the gender until July 30th


----------



## Spudtastic

Lucy - I did the itelligens gender test last pregnancy with my mmc and it said girl.


----------



## Lucy3

I'm sorry about your mmc Spudtastic. are you going to do the test this time?


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Just did this whacky thing and it fizzled lol. Have a scan today so lets see if its right!


----------



## naturluvr

No fiz, we'll find out next week.x


----------



## lau86

It's definitely baking soda is it? Cos there's something called baking powder, I found it in my cupboard (not much of a baker) and it fizzed like crazy! But nothing with bicarb of soda


----------



## Lucy3

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Just did this whacky thing and it fizzled lol. Have a scan today so lets see if its right!

Exciting!! Make sure you update us!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Just did this whacky thing and it fizzled lol. Have a scan today so lets see if its right!

Hope you get your boy! 3 girls here too we really want our boy.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Baby was on its tummy with its legs closed and the doc culdn't get a good look, she didn't take a guess tho but im thinking another girl*lol oh boy *rolls eyes**


----------



## PrMomma81

I did it for my daughter who is now two and It was flat. I'm expecting Now and did it and it fizzed I feel like this one is a boy. Only time will tell. I also did the salt test and the red cabbage. They all came out boy this time around. Good luck to all of ya &#128522;


----------



## BethMaassen

I just did it.. It didn't fizz. This will be fun. I am due for an anatomy scan in August


----------



## kdmalk

Has anyone found out since posting? Our scan is July 22! Getting close!


----------



## lau86

kdmalk said:


> Has anyone found out since posting? Our scan is July 22! Getting close!

It worked for me!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I only have baking powder not soda, will baking powder work the same?


----------



## kdmalk

No, the powder is made of something completely different so it won't work. :(


----------



## Lucy3

We have a scan on July 2. Will be almost 14 weeks so thinking they'll have a fair idea as they knew boy the first time at just under 12 weeks!


----------



## PrMomma81

Good luck lets us know what the ultrasound says!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Mine did nothing at first and then just got white at the top but no fizz, what does that mean?


----------



## kneeswrites

Baking powder is just cornstarch and baking soda so it will do in a pinch :)

Btw it's been accurate for me both times now! Said girl last time, boy this time!


----------



## mommyB

Worked for me! Didn't fizz at all. Just sat there. We are expecting a girl.


----------



## EleanoirRigby

We have our ultrasound in the morning, when I took this a couple of weeks ago it about fizzed over the rim. We'll see if it was accurate, however DO NOT DO THIS TEST IF YOU ARE QUEASY. Cleaning up I about puked everywhere.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Lol good luck let us know how baby's doing


----------



## EleanoirRigby

Baking soda test was accurate! We are indeed welcoming Oliver James into the world in November! 

I had the feeling it was a boy since the beginning. Ramzi method, baking soda test & Chinese Gender Chart all said boy too. :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Yayy congrats! Now I have faith in my test only four more days to confirm!


----------



## Lucy3

How's everyone doing? Scan day for me today! Just a tad nervous to say the least...&#128513; hoping I get a good nub/potty shot. I'm still leaning towards boy!


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your little boy, Eleanoir!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hey Lucy did you find out sex? Only two more days for me


----------



## Lucy3

We had the 12 week ultrasound (baby measuring 13+5) and the dr said boy! I wasn't comcinced! Looked so different to my sons scans, he had a prominent jaw and just looked like a boy. This one looked like it has long skinny legs and a round face. So I believed the dr but also had to book a private gender scan. There's a place nearby that do it at 14 weeks so i went yesterday evening. After looking for a second she said 'want to know? Totally girl' I knew it!! How did the dr get it so wrong! So I'm over the moon!! I've been heaps more sick this time and yesterday spent the day vomiting! I figure it's her way of saying 'im all girl!!' So it's been a bit of a roller coaster to say the least! Can't wait to tell the dr he was wrong (he wasn't very friendly). The ultrasound place said they've never been wrong at 14 weeks so to believe it and paint the room pink &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Lucy3

What do you think?? Girl?! If so the baking soda was incorrect for me. So was the intelligender test. I only dreamt about boys too! But different to last time I've had acne, been more moody and worse ms that is still going. 
Baby measuring 14+2 in this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kdmalk

Since I started the thread, I figured I might as well update for future stalkers. It was right for me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


I did the baking soda test a few days ago and it predicted girl. Will find out in August fingers crossed!


----------



## ladyV84

I did this today but not sure what the result was really?! Does it really have to fizz like when you first pour out coke and it nearly fizzes over the top or just a bit if fizzing? 

Mine did nothing at first then fizzed a bit like flat coke? Then stopped altogether!! 

Weird!! X


----------



## purelygemini

How far along do you have to be to try this out? I know it's way too earlier for me but I can't wait to start guessing what it is!


----------



## Monix

purelygemini said:


> How far along do you have to be to try this out? I know it's way too earlier for me but I can't wait to start guessing what it is!

I did it really early maybe 5 or 6 weeks and it worked :) I found this idea on another site and it said to do it early. Try!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Worked for me both pregnancies. Both times I had fizzing, pregnant with a boy twice.


----------



## purelygemini

Monix said:


> purelygemini said:
> 
> 
> How far along do you have to be to try this out? I know it's way too earlier for me but I can't wait to start guessing what it is!
> 
> I did it really early maybe 5 or 6 weeks and it worked :) I found this idea on another site and it said to do it early. Try!!Click to expand...

Awesome I'm going to give it a few days and try it out!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mine fizzed and I'm expecting my 4th girl so wrong for me.


----------



## BethMaassen

BethMaassen said:


> I just did it.. It didn't fizz. This will be fun. I am due for an anatomy scan in August

It worked for me. Expecting a little girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wrong for me, I'm having a boy!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. I'm popping in to update as I had my scan yesterday. 

I did the baking soda test twice. Once at 10.5 weeks and once at 12.5 weeks and both times it foamed and fizzed so predicted boy.

We had a scan yesterday and we are having a girl so it was wrong for me.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Right for me, no fizz, nothing x


----------

